
What are the best ways to secure website? - AaronSmith
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-ways-to-secure-website/answer/Jaden-Parker-2?share=1
======
Scirra_Tom
Making a website secure is such a broad question it can't really be answered
comprehensively in a question like that. A better starting point is "how do I
protect my application from threat x"

------
godman_8
wtf did I just read?

------
slamdance
Unplug the server, bury it in the back yard. Make sure the hole is deep.
Website is now secure (maybe).

~~~
jlebrech
still vulnerable to worms

------
virgil_disgr4ce
How is babby formed

